# Watch "bicycle Diaries Mike Alexi" On Youtube



## bentwoody66 (May 5, 2016)

To anyone who likes Mikes artwork on the CWC shirts, take a look at this! He is amazing.


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2016)

I call him Sir Hippie Mike as should everyone else.


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2016)

Nice!
Mikes work is absolutely amazing!
Thanks, for posting the video. I had not seen it before.


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2016)

Is that our Mike?   Wow!


----------



## mrg (May 6, 2016)

Sir Hippie Mike, as said, always amazing art work, Think its time to think about a Shelby ride shirt!


----------



## tikicruiser (May 6, 2016)

Didn't recognize him with the beard. Fantastic artist!


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting.
Everybody is a star!


----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2016)

Cool - reminds me of Robert Crumb"s stuff growing up. Nice



 !


----------



## Cory (May 8, 2016)

Went on a ride with Sir. Hippy Mike today. All smiles!


----------



## Cory (May 9, 2016)

I had a bagel today and made me think of Mike.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2016)

Mike doodles often... I wanted to post a pic of one I saw the other day. 




I really like it


----------



## Cory (May 10, 2016)

I am blown away!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 10, 2016)

I'm glad any anyone who knows Mike has chimed in on this. Someday I would love to meet Sir Hippy!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 11, 2016)

Very cool stuff!


----------



## mike j (May 11, 2016)

Yeah, very cool, can definitely see R. Crumb similarities. Very well made video also. Keep on bikin"... Mike.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2017)

I stopped by Mike's house and snapped a couple pics of things; one of them being his associates degree in art.



And a cartoon sketch he did in 1980 or so...



Ride on Hippie Mike


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Superlatives don't do justice, chapeau sir!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2017)

This art Mike did in 2016 for the Cyclone Coaster Sears September ride. 
Doing a re-Run of the shirts for this years ride https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sears-september-t-shirt-re-run.115498/


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 11, 2017)

That dude's amazing, like his drawing style. Didn't know he was so talented, thought he was some homeless dude y'all befriended and hang with, lol. (no offense)


----------



## None (Aug 11, 2017)

This is so awesome. Aside from being a wonderfully insightful person, he possesses such an amazing talent. Thanks for sharing! Kudos to our very own, Hippie Mike.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's a recent ride:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2017)

Genius talent!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

I rode over to Mike's today and he had his sketch book out.
I asked if I could post these here in his thread. He said, "Sure, none of this is finished work; they're just sketches of ideas; I'm not looking at anything, I add stuff all the time."
Mike's sketches blow my mind.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's some more....


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Remember, none of this is finished....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 2, 2018)

GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!!! Would love to meet him someday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2018)

*
Wonderful Visions - they are !!*

Thank you for sharing.
...... patric


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 2, 2018)

Hippie Mike is one of the coolest laidback guys you could ever meet 






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2018)

Sir Hippie Mike rules! Got to meet and ride with him back in Ca. Crazy talent! Great post!


----------



## Cory (Apr 3, 2018)

He is a true gentleman and proudly call him one of my best friends. My kids always get excited when Mike comes around, so do I actually. Always brings a smile to my face. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow! Unbelievable talent for sure!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 4, 2018)

"FLAMBASTIC"


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

*
At least two factors contribute to the ''why'' I find Mike's
pieces riveting, and worthy of praise.

The man makes use of the concept of ''perspective.''

This is not so bell-ringing, in and of itself.

The variety primarily includes linear... overlapping and 
aerial .. among a few others.  

There are rules and practices in the use of each of these
tools.  And they are tools -- used to allow the viewer to slip
the bonds of the 2-dimensional world of the piece of paper,
and enter a 3-dimensional one ... created, this time, by Mike.

But, before any of us give Pizza Chants ... consider a type
of perspective that relies less on following ''rules'' to be able
to utilize the magic that the use of perspective often brings.

Mike makes use of a rare, and highly-coveted type of perspec-
tive called, foreshortening.  Not gonna  get into the definition
here ... just gonna allow the gentle reader knowledge of it's
existence.  Google definitions do a much-more facilitated job of
defining than I do.

Foreshortening does not rely on ''rules'' to use it.

Foreshortening relies on the drawer's ability to perceive, clearly ...
and to make judgement as to ''how much'' horsepower is needed
to make an illusion visually effective.  Remember, we are talking 
about a believable 3-D world, presented on a 2-D piece of paper.

In order for Mike to use foreshortening to convey imagery, he must
practice perception.  This is his strength.  The rest of us are cripples.
We may ''see'' ... but we do not know ''how'' to convey.

Very, very few art-makers use foreshortening in their conveyances.

Why ? ... it is waaay too much * *work .. and, they don't know how.

But Mike makes use of foreshortening with the ease that many of us .. 
using a spoon .. are able to sail thru a can of Progresso, Italian Wedding 
Soup.

Foreshortening is not for dummies.  Only the very-gifted perceptual
art-makers on the planet can put it into use.

But Mike puts it into play with the ease the rest of us use a telephone.

Now, if we add-in radical Point of View  changes to Mikes repertoire ...
well ... Mike is The Magic Man.

Respectfully to Mike ...
*
...... patric


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks Patric
Here’s one more with foreshortening.




...or is this one more about perspective
@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Patric
> Here’s one more with foreshortening.
> View attachment 782946
> ...or is this one more about perspective
> @hoofhearted





*tripple3  ...  foreshortening AND an unusual Point of View
(from the relationship of the viewer .. to what is being viewed) ...
all orchestrated by Mike.*


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This art Mike did in 2016 for the Cyclone Coaster Sears September ride.
> Doing a re-Run of the shirts for this years ride https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sears-september-t-shirt-re-run.115498/
> View attachment 658914



Bluebird looks good with them meaty tires!


----------



## kevin x (May 25, 2018)

Great art !  I would like to see more.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2018)

kevin x said:


> Great art !  I would like to see more.



Me too.
Mike is in Bakersfield with his brother John.
I miss my riding buddy.
He doesn't have a phone so I'm trying to get him to join the CABE so we can all be in touch.
@WetDogGraphix may have to get out and look for him...... j.k.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 8, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Me too.
> Mike is in Bakersfield with his brother John.
> I miss my riding buddy.
> He doesn't have a phone so I'm trying to get him to join the CABE so we can all be in touch.
> ...



I'm on it!


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

Bump this thread with an old t-shirt Mike did for Gecko HI
Found by his old room-mate Biff when he moved away.
Thank you @Cory 
Dig it!



Mike lives with his brother John in Maryville TN
I miss him.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2019)

A snap shot from the last time Mike was out.


----------



## SKPC (May 15, 2019)

Not many human beings have artistic talent like Mike.  He is one of a kind for sure.   To be able to close your eyes to conjure an image, then reproduce it on a flat sheet of paper to appear 3-D is no easy task, just try it some time and see what you come up with.     
     For Mike it comes naturally and flows through his essence onto the paper.   I would somehow like to plant the idea of an image in his head of 1/2 human, 1/2 skeleton ripping it up on a prewar Schwinn or Colson at top speed just barely hanging on as it starts to come apart,  similar to some of his images of flying vehicles.   Then....T-shirt it on a pocketed long-sleeve for all to pay a premium for...…...(T-3)


----------



## tryder (May 15, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Not many human beings have artistic talent like Mike.  He is one of a kind for sure.   To be able to close your eyes to conjure an image, then reproduce it on a flat sheet of paper to appear 3-D is no easy task, just try it some time and see what you come up with.
> For Mike it comes naturally and flows through his essence onto the paper.   I would somehow like to plant the idea of an image in his head of 1/2 human, 1/2 skeleton ripping it up on a prewar Schwinn or Colson at top speed just barely hanging on as it starts to come apart,  similar to some of his images of flying vehicles.   Then....T-shirt it on a pocketed long-sleeve for all to pay a premium for...…...(T-3)



Ah...the movies in our minds...if we could only share ...I would love some "CABER COMIX" featuring our own group of super heros and villians... something like "Mr. Columbia & CATFISH meet CWC MAN vs. THE CRIPPLE : IN SEARCH OF THE LOST SAFETY" or "ATTACK OF THE STREAMLINE AIRFLOWS" or something like that...
I'm always down for another cool H.M. t-shirt with an old ballooner on it.  Let 'em rip. Thanxs!


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2019)

I'd rather see more of this than most of the stuff in the museums. Stay true to you, Hippie Mike!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2019)

*Thank You @tripple3 for bumpin'-up this thread - today.*

*My hopes are directed to Mike ... and his move in the past year to TN.*

*May he always receive joy ... the same joy he allows others
to experience ... when gazing upon his art.*

*Thanks, again - Mark .....*

..... patric


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> Thanks, again - Mark .....



You're welcome.
Thanks for your post, Mr. Art teacher, and Joy Spreader, Patric @hoofhearted


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 18, 2019)

Any chance hippie mike was in Springfield Ohio yesterday, sure looked like a guy a saw


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Any chance hippie mike was in Springfield Ohio yesterday, sure looked like a guy a saw



I doubt it; but he does have a sister in OHIO.
This is how he looked Mar. 22, 2019
When he came out to pick up the rest of his bikes and stuff.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 18, 2019)

Sure looked like him at a big outdoor antique show


----------



## hoofhearted (May 18, 2019)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Sure looked like him at a big outdoor antique show




==========================================

*Doppelganger ........*


----------



## GoldenAge1942 (Mar 3, 2020)

Here is some great new stuff.


----------



## GoldenAge1942 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe, and thanks, for the update.
The artwork looks magnificent!
That Catwoman looks like she’ll jump right off the page and rip you to shreds.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 4, 2020)

It is a gift and he seems to be able to let it out.  Great!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for posting all these great photos of our friend and his awsome artwork.so glad someone has hooked him up with a way to do what he loves.dude has some serious talent.keep up the great work @hippymike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 5, 2020)

GoldenAge1942 said:


> View attachment 1150117
> 
> View attachment 1150118
> 
> ...




Just WOW! 
When @hippymike and his brother John stopped by my house before they moved, we started talking about art..Being an artist myself, I showed Mike some of mine and he told me he had never used color in his drawings, which really surprised me...
I see he has learned how to use it now....Great stuff.


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## GoldenAge1942 (Mar 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/970514059708458/posts/2888651867894658


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

That's our " Hippy Mike "


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Here’s looking at you, Mike!


Thanks for posting the link to that article.
Hippie Mike, is our California Super Hero.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s looking at you, Mike!View attachment 1164583
> Thanks for posting the link to that article.
> Hippie Mike, is our California Super Hero.



For "legal reasons", that article is unable to be viewed by anyone within the European Union, and Brexit hasn't happened yet!
Guess I'll have to wait till then.
Good to hear that Mike is well and putting his amazing artwork out there.
Ride on!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Ask, and you shall receive!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2020)

His natural talent must be bombin' hills, steering with his feet!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 1, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Ask, and you shall receive!View attachment 1164641
> 
> View attachment 1164642
> 
> ...



Cheers!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2020)

Right on Mike!


----------



## GoldenAge1942 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey, Mike made the news today!! 









						Local artist makes comic book debut
					

Local Artist Mike Alexi made his comic book debut today by drawing the cover for Issue number one of an ongoing series. July 15, 2020-4pm.




					www.wbir.com


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2020)

Think Mike's to busy off in his " Creative World " to read this here on the cabe but congratulation Mike can't wait to see what's next!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2020)

That’s fantastic!
The artwork is mind blowing.
Congratulations, Mike!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

That is actually the best place to go.  Your own world


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm hoping for his How To video on riding an old Schwinn steering with your feet. 



 on your new adventure Mike!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 20, 2020)

Miss cruizin around with that damn hippie.mike rocks.just watched that news clip.hell yeah dude!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2020)

WOW, Mike is in his dream-land; exactly where he is.
I miss him.
Years of pics....stay cool






























Yeah, light for All.


----------



## 38Bike (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 21, 2020)

38Bike said:


> View attachment 1232657



Hippie Mike that guy is so cool I just enjoy riding with him I remember for his birthday I bought him a bucket of beer boy he loved it right on hippie Mike ride long and ride strong brother


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone know how Mike is doing?


----------



## frampton (Nov 17, 2022)

🙂


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2022)

@tripple3 ?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2022)

bentwoody66 said:


> Anyone know how Mike is doing?



I will try to call him today,
during "Normal", "Bus-i-ness", "Hours";
at Golden Age Comics, in Maryville, TN
@GoldenAge1942 has not been on here since July 2020



Keep Rollin'
The 1-N-Only @HippieMike

Diggin' the vibes...


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 18, 2022)

Yeah man @Hippie Mike is a kool dude! Definitely made rides a lil more fun.my pics in my phone @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks Bird @birdzgarage 
Yeah, i talked to him.
Same as ever.
He is painting murals on all walls of 
Golden Age Comics 1942.
Very hilly there, and nothing like SoCal,
except Hippie Mike is there,
Owner/Rider of classic Schwinns.🥰
Call him up if you want....


----------

